# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Would you prefer to write addons in JavaScript?

## Torpedoes

If you had a choice to write WoW addons in JavaScript would you? If not, maybe another language?

Also here's a strawpoll which includes other sources.

----------


## Sklug

As a guy who grew up on Java, learned Perl for my Computational Biology profession, picked up C# on the side since it is so useful and was easy to drift over to from Java... I will have to say... LET ME WRITE ADDONS IN PYTHON!!!

Haha, there is just something so simple about Python now, and as a scripting language it is perfect. I am saying this as a guy unfamiliar with javascript though, so take my opinion with a grain of salt. I can understand why people would prefer javascript over Lua though, knowing its uses.

----------


## Torpedoes

> LET ME WRITE ADDONS IN PYTHON!!!


You're right I totally forgot Python... Some developer I am :-/

----------


## Confucius

I would hate to write addons in javascript, I much prefer Lua over it. Python or Ruby would be fun to write in but I have a special place in my heart for Lua and it makes the most sense as the language to write the ui in.

----------


## PdRs3N

I would love to be able to write addons in C/C++.

----------


## bestBotter

As I'm very good with javascript, I'd go with that, though I've made a few, and I've only tried LUA. Weird, I know.

----------

